# اجساد القديسين التى لم يصيبها فساد



## مريم12 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*القديسة كلارا من اسيزى*​ 
*



*
*القديسة اغاثا*​ 




*القديسة كاترين*​ 




*القديسة سيسيليا*​ 


 
*القديسة اغاثا*​ 


 
*القديسة برناديت سوبيرو*


 
*القديسة ماريا غوريتى*

*



*
*القديسة إذيلدريدا*

*



*
*القديس جان فيانى*
*



*

*القديسة ريتا من كاشيا*






*القديسة كاثرين من بولونيا*







*القديس فرنسيس كسافيير*
*



*

*القديسة تريزا من افيلا*






*القديس يوحنا من الله*






*القديسة روز من ليما*
*



*

*القديسة كاترين من سينا*


----------



## سور (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا اول مره اسمع عن هذه القديسات *
*وكمان ان جسدهم  لم يصيبها الفساد*
*بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا*
*شكرا ليكى كتير مريم*


----------



## مريم12 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا سور
نورتى الموضوع
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## adel shafeek (25 أكتوبر 2009)

كنيستنا مليانة باجساد القديسين التى لميصيبها فسادمثل ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى وقديسين كتير


----------



## zezza (25 أكتوبر 2009)

و فى كمان القديس سيلفان و القديس الانبا بيشوى حبيب مخلصنا الصالح 
شكرا مريومة على الصور و المعلومات الصراحة اول مرة اعرف ان فيه عدد كبير كدة 
ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا ومعك يا مريم


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا مريم الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## مريم12 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

adel shafeek قال:


> كنيستنا مليانة باجساد القديسين التى لميصيبها فسادمثل ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى وقديسين كتير



*بركتهم تكون معنا
ميرررررسى يا عادل لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> و فى كمان القديس سيلفان و القديس الانبا بيشوى حبيب مخلصنا الصالح
> شكرا مريومة على الصور و المعلومات الصراحة اول مرة اعرف ان فيه عدد كبير كدة
> ربنا يباركك يا قمرة



*ميررررسى لمرورك يا زيزا يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا ومعك يا مريم



*امين.
ميرررررسى لمرورك يا كليمو
نورت الموضوع
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مسعد خليل قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا مريم الرب يبارك خدمتك



*ميررررسى لمرورك استاذ مسعد
نورت الموضوع
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بركه صلواتهم فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــن 
ميررررررسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميررررسى لمرورك يا كوكو
نورت التوبيك
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ارووجة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا
صور رائعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مميز جدا جدا

الرب يباركك

منتهى الروووووعه


شكرا​


----------



## مريم12 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا استاذنا 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## hananehab (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااا *

*فعلا صور رائعة*

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2009)

* شفاعتهم تكون معانا امييييين
ميرسى يا مريومه على الصور الجميله
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى *


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى مريم على الموضوع الحلو والصور 
بس الواحد مش يعرف القديسات دول 
عاوزك تعملى موضوع عن سيرة حياتهم بقى
دبستك انا مش كدة ههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا
> صور رائعة
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا اروجتى
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

hananehab قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااا *
> 
> *فعلا صور رائعة*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*



*ميررررسى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> * شفاعتهم تكون معانا امييييين
> ميرسى يا مريومه على الصور الجميله
> ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى *



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا دونتى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى مريم على الموضوع الحلو والصور
> بس الواحد مش يعرف القديسات دول
> عاوزك تعملى موضوع عن سيرة حياتهم بقى
> دبستك انا مش كدة ههههه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



*و لا يهمك يا باشا انزلهم معنديش مشاكل 
بس واحدة واحدة كده 
ميررررسى لمرورك يا استاذ جرجس
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*مافيش حد من مصر ولا ايه هههههه*

*ثانكس على الصور الجمييييله*

*براكتهم تكون معانا*​


----------



## مريم12 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرررسى لمرورك مارسلينو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اول مره اسمع عنهم بصراحه
ميرسي علي الصور الجميله
وبركه صلاتهم تكون معنا
امين

يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مريم12 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميررررسى لمرورك يا نوفا 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مينا 188 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

صور روعه فعلا ربنا يباركك


----------



## مريم12 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*بركة صلواتهم ومعونتهم تكون معنا امين

مرسي خالص يا مريم​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## adel shafeek (20 نوفمبر 2010)

رررررررررررررررررررررررائع وجمييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## qwyui (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مرسى على هذة البركة انا اول مرة اسمع عنهم  شفاعتهم معنا ويبركو بيوتنا امين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا بجد
بركتهم معانا
ثانكس مريم​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى يا مريم *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

adel shafeek قال:


> رررررررررررررررررررررررائع وجمييييييييييييييييييل



*ميررسى لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> مرسى على هذة البركة انا اول مرة اسمع عنهم  شفاعتهم معنا ويبركو بيوتنا امين



*ميرررسى لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> جميل جدا بجد
> بركتهم معانا
> ثانكس مريم​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع يا سكرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى يا مريم *
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا مانا مانا
نورتى الموضوع يا سكرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مرسي  صور رائعه بركتهم تكون معانا ديما


----------



## مريم12 (6 يناير 2011)

*ميررسى لمرورك يا مارتينا*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (6 يناير 2011)

اومال لو شفتم شهداء أخميم .. 
انا هرفع الفيديو قريب و هتشوفوهم
شئ فعلا عظيم


----------



## مريم12 (6 يناير 2011)

*ياريت و لو سمحت لم تنزل الفيديو  ابعتلى اللينك
و ميرررسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## saber melad (26 يناير 2011)

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شى
صابر ميلاد  ​


----------



## saber melad (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا ربنا يخليكو لينا


----------



## مريم12 (26 يناير 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا صابر
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

